# Mead year identification



## berniebike (Oct 3, 2010)

I searched tons of places and cant find a bike with the same tank as this.
Theres a notch cutout towards the bottom front that i cant seem to find on any other bikes that ive seen.
This is a mead chicago built.probably a schwinn
can anyone help?


----------



## berniebike (Oct 9, 2010)

not sure of the value but i,m willing to sell the bike or part it out.


----------



## npence (Oct 9, 2010)

I would be intersted in the tank handle bars and handle bar stem.Thanks, Nate


----------



## berniebike (Oct 9, 2010)

being out of the classic bike area for a few years, i would be at the mercy of someone offering a fair price.


----------



## yewhi (Oct 9, 2010)

You'll find a lot of tanks/tool boxes like that.  Problem is that particular tool box does not belong to that bike.  It would fit a frame with different geometry such as the one pictured.  The reason for the gap is that the tool box is mismatched.


----------



## berniebike (Oct 9, 2010)

that could very well be.
but the paint and patina all seem to match so if it was the wrong tank its been on the bike a long time.


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 9, 2010)

That a nice bike. I like its look. I bet if someone restore it it will be very nice looking.


----------



## yewhi (Oct 9, 2010)

trust me...


----------



## berniebike (Oct 9, 2010)

very nice specimen.
ive always been more into post war stuff but i,m growing more fond of the pre war stuff.


----------



## bud poe (Oct 9, 2010)

PM sent on the Mead...cool bikes...


----------



## berniebike (Oct 10, 2010)

gotcha.........................................


----------



## berniebike (Oct 10, 2010)

berniebike said:


> i searched tons of places and cant find a bike with the same tank as this.
> Theres a notch cutout towards the bottom front that i cant seem to find on any other bikes that ive seen.
> This is a mead chicago built.probably a schwinn
> can anyone help?




headbadge says crusader if that helps anyone.


----------

